
Cursorio: place where you can easily find mouse cursor for your layouts - sergey_andronov
http://cursorio.com/
======
duncan_bayne
I do miss the days when this sort of thing was a user choice, configured
through the OS, and honoured by all polite applications.

~~~
sergey_andronov
True! All this walking dinos! Do you remember it? :)

But I hope, that anyway designers can make their daily task easier with
cursorio.

------
sergey_andronov
Extremely simple side-project made with Readymag that allows you easily find a
mouse cursor that you need for your layout to show hover on some buttons or
links.

Just grab it and drop it to your layout! Simple is that!

Hope that it can help someone. No more hard Google search as «mouse cursor png
transparent real size» needed! :)

------
StnVslv
Really useful! no more 'okay google i need drag cursor png actual size'!

